# Pellet Fires



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of a distributor in Portugal of Italian pellet fires?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check the adverts in the Portugal News The Portugal News : Online Issue you really need a localish supplier for service also Yellow Pages: Business guide, shop, phone number and address


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know if they were Italian or not but I'm fairly sure Bricomarche in Pombal had some pellet fires a few days ago........ Sorry I can't be more definite but I only half noticed them as I walked past looking for something else.

This German company: Produkte has a PT agent if that's any use to you & I'm sure they'll put you in touch with your nearest agent if you contact them.


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks chaps,
I've actually got a pellet fire which was installed 2 years ago. Now it needs a vital spare part, which the local (Tavira) supplier seems unable to get - been trying all summer apparently (so he says). So I'm trying to find another agent for the manufacturer: Caminetti Montegrappa. The fire is a good piece of kit and I suspect the part I need has failed due to bad installation. With chimney work it cost best part of 5000 euros. Still not given up!
George


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Contact them direct for agents or parts or if you have problems with Portuguese agents try the UK ones
Caminetti Montegrappa | Stufe a pellet e Caminetti a legna |


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Many thanks for that. I have left them a message


----------

